

Tuning Linux for Write-Heavy Loads - gnosis
http://www.westnet.com/~gsmith/content/linux-pdflush.htm

======
cd34
While this is an interesting post, it was written and based on conclusions
from 2007 - many of which are addressed in better kernel defaults, included in
smarter tunables, and better mount options.

